# Sony PMB



## tvc61 (Apr 30, 2012)

Recently when i launch PMB everthing from my computer starts to load into the pmb. I have a Dell XPS 420 with Vista OS. Any ideas


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

you may need to go into the PMB menus and look for anything that allows you to choose what file types and/or folders you want PMB to work with
As far as I know, PMB acts like most browser/viewers and wants to catalogue and collect all the image files on your computer
You may have it set to do this for all files
You could also try doing this by using the default programs feature in vista - see here for instructions - set PMB to only work with image files - .jpeg, .tiff, .png, .gif etc


----------

